# pundaquit bound.



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Lived all over the rp,,many islands and many typhoons. Moving from castillejos which i like alot to Pundaquit because of the beach and clean seas. My son loves the water as do I. Found a new build 2 br near beach for very good price. owner works for barangay. Fresh fish and gulay Cute village. Mostly fisherman. Need a boat now.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> Lived all over the rp,,many islands and many typhoons. Moving from castillejos which i like alot to Pundaquit because of the beach and clean seas. My son loves the water as do I. Found a new build 2 br near beach for very good price. owner works for barangay. Fresh fish and gulay Cute village. Mostly fisherman. Need a boat now.


Sounds like you found a good place to hang your hat. Don't forget some photos! Hint--Hint......


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Lefties you get around*



lefties43332 said:


> Lived all over the rp,,many islands and many typhoons. Moving from castillejos which i like alot to Pundaquit because of the beach and clean seas. My son loves the water as do I. Found a new build 2 br near beach for very good price. owner works for barangay. Fresh fish and gulay Cute village. Mostly fisherman. Need a boat now.


I've noticed you've been from Island to Island, looks like your back in the same Luzon region you started out in only next to the ocean, looks nice.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Nice! I wish you the best of luck, it definitely appears to be right up my alley too.

I hope you'll provide us some good recon of the towns around that area as well.

Cheers


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Lived all over the rp,,many islands and many typhoons. Moving from castillejos which i like alot to Pundaquit because of the beach and clean seas. My son loves the water as do I. Found a new build 2 br near beach for very good price. owner works for barangay. Fresh fish and gulay Cute village. Mostly fisherman. Need a boat now.


Sounds nice. How did you find it, word of mouth?


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> I've noticed you've been from Island to Island, looks like your back in the same Luzon region you started out in only next to the ocean, looks nice.


lived on the sea at cali beach near baretto before but dirty beach...litter. We own the land in leyte but will keep that for a later date,maybe...its not really where we want to raise our son.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

been looking,,,went to brgy and asked and within 30 min had it. only about 30 min drive to baretto and olongapo,,maybe a little more.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

i think i have done that with many places ive lived in rp...if u read back thru my post i think youll find info. The towns near pundaquit are san antonio(good market) san felipe ,san narcisco,,going s baretto and castillejos. All nice small towns and mostly near or on the sea. The farther north u go from baretto the cleaner and better the beaches and air due to lack of jeeps and less trycicles.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

heres a few pics of pundaquit beach and our view..ive been blessed.


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

Hah, I liked your first post, then I read your second....liked that too.

Finally you offered us some eye candy, I couldn't help but like that as well. Nice job scouting.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

You will enjoy the area up there for sure. Lots of expats to network with. Are you close to the "aussie Village"? They have a clubhouse on the beach and hold events this time of year. "Rat o dome" comes to mind. Also, check into the FRA Fleet Reserve Association, San Miguel Branch 367 (Philippines) on the main highway in San Antonio just north of city center.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

lefties43332 said:


> heres a few pics of pundaquit beach and our view..ive been blessed.


I've been there several times. Great area and locals seem to be good people. That heavy, course sand is really different but pretty on the beach..


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

jon1 said:


> You will enjoy the area up there for sure. Lots of expats to network with. Are you close to the "aussie Village"? They have a clubhouse on the beach and hold events this time of year. "Rat o dome" comes to mind. Also, check into the FRA Fleet Reserve Association, San Miguel Branch 367 (Philippines) on the main highway in San Antonio just north of city center.


im just beside aussie village...


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Jet Lag said:


> I've been there several times. Great area and locals seem to be good people. That heavy, course sand is really different but pretty on the beach..


And my beach cat litter is free!!!!!


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

UltraFJ40 said:


> Hah, I liked your first post, then I read your second....liked that too.
> 
> Finally you offered us some eye candy, I couldn't help but like that as well. Nice job scouting.


Thanks guys.


----------



## Bluesdude (Jun 30, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> heres a few pics of pundaquit beach and our view..ive been blessed.


Wow Lefties I really envy you. Way back in 1986 my wife took me to Pundaquit for the first time. Back then there was no bridge over the river, no resorts, and no Aussie Village. There were no westerners or tourists. 

I paid my wife's uncle to build us a Nipa hut right where Nora's Beach Resort stands today. I was in the Navy and lived in Barrio Barretto but spent a lot of our liberty time at our Nipa. We brought friends and family, grilled fish, drank San Miguel, swam, hiked to the falls, rode bancas to the Capones Islands just off the coast basically explored the whole area. We had a wonderful time there. 

My wife of over 25 years is from San Antonio and still has family in the area. Over the years we've visited and about 10 years ago we bought property right there in Pundaquit. I plan to retire within the next three years and we'll be back right where we started. We really look forward to returning. Much has changed there over the years but a lot of it is for the better. If it were still as it was with no infrastructure to speak of, we would never have considered retiring there. In some ways, I wish it were still our little secret fishing village but, except for the tourists coming from Manila and their d***ed karaoke, I'm happy with the changes. 

I'm really glad for you Lefties and in a couple of years will hope to join you for a cold beer or two. Enjoy!


----------

